# New Kids On The Block Making A Comeback



## triccc (Feb 5, 2008)

New Kids On The Block Stage Comeback - NKOTB, New Kids on the Block, Music News : People.com


This should be funny, since all of them look like crap now..except for Jordan.
Who has always been the hot one in the boy band.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 5, 2008)

Fuck yea! So going to that!


----------



## Jot (Feb 5, 2008)

New kids was my first concert! I hope they tour outside of america


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 5, 2008)

*I ALWAYS HATED them...even when I was young...I couldn't ever even stand them! !  I thought it was SO funny when, toward the 'end' the their popularity, one of them actually **fell through a stage!!!!*


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 5, 2008)

I liked them when I was younger, but have outgrown that and don't want to go back


----------



## Hilly (Feb 5, 2008)

I saw Jordan Knight's "NKOTB REMIX TOUR" at the House of Blues on New Years Day 2004 I believe. It was terrible! He had this sidekick guy who stunk. And he remoxed Hanging Tough to a reggae funk mix. Sucked! He kept saying he was hungover and didn't know the lyrics. He looked hot tho. He played some original NKOTB songs. He said he would call up the girls he saw singing the most. We, he never did! No encore even. It was only $15 lol. The concert consisted of gals in their early 20s lol. I wore an old skool Joey button. 

I would def go to the reunion. Hells yea.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 5, 2008)

I heard this whole thing is false


----------



## Divinity (Feb 5, 2008)

Didn't Jordan have yellow teeth?  Ick.  I'm not sure these kids can do a comeback - it's like sequels, nothing is as good as the original.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 5, 2008)

i was watching chelsea lately and this guest was on and shes like "NKOTB, they should rename themselves old men on the street!" it was so funny.


----------

